# Dust Mite Allergy?



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a dog with dust mite allergy? I'm looking for information. Is it something common and what treatments work?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

This is actually a common environmental allergy. All you can do is keep on top of cleaning bedding, yours and the dogs and wash the floors on a daily basis. This will significantly help reduce dust mites. There is also a spray for your house that you do every 6 mths I believe. I have a client with a puppy that is allergic to dust mights. Here is some more info: Dust mites cause common intradermal skin test reaction in dogs - DVM


----------



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you! I read the website you recommended and several others. The last one I found stated that dust mites are rare in Colorado (where I live) because it's so dry here. I guess I'm back to square one of figuring out why my dog itches. >sigh<

Thank you, though! I did take her to the vet after treating her for a couple weeks for yeast and feeding a raw formula. The vet says he found bacteria but saw no yeast. We have antibiotics and prednisone but I know this isn't a long term solution (unless bacteria alone could cause all this discomfort!)

I'm so worried that this is going to turn into another bad outcome like with our first dog. our first adopted dog was Miko, an Aussie mix that had been found running free. She was sweet and well trained and obviously had belonged to someone who had loved her. But she ITCHED something terrible CONSTANTLY. Her front legs were a mass of sores. We were sent to a canine allergist who did testing and prescribed Atopica. Atopica made her throw up, she couldn't keep any food down. And a week later we woke up to find her with a temp of 105. Went to the emergency vet clinic and they tested for everything they could think of but couldn't figure what was wrong. She was so weak.. :-( She stayed in intensive care for 8 days with IVs and they drained fluid from her chest twice but it just came back. Finally they got results from a university in the east that said she had a bacteria called Nocardia. They said 95 percent of dogs die from this and since she was so weak we decided to have her put down. This was so hard, she was our little girl and we'd only had her for ten weeks. 

The house seemed so empty without a dog so we adopted Misty from the same shelter. she's very shy and won't walk nicely on a leash but she's Miko's little sister and we love her. I'm terrified now that she's started to itch too. The first time this happened it was early summer and the vet said try some prednisone and Benedryl, it was a grass allergy. Did this and at the end of the summer I stopped the prednisone and there was no itching until the same time next year. Repeated prednisone, she doesn't need very much to get relief from it. Now it's fall. we've gone through the summer and I stopped the prednisone again like last year but then the itching came back. This was a few weeks ago.

Her skin between her back legs has turned black but the Vet says that's from licking.. I can't remember seeing her lick those areas, though.. if she has, it sure hasn't been much. This is what lead me to think yeast, but the vet did skin slides and saw none..

Any advice and/or encouragement would really be appreciated. I don't know a lot about dogs except that I love them ..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What is she eating?


----------



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

Some raw (Detailed Answers) and Nature's Variety Instinct salmon. Also some Ziwipeak canned to mix with pills and digestive enzymes/probiotics. I've discontinued carbs pretty completely.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I would start by doing a food trial. If you are already feeding raw, I would pick one protein source and feed it for 12 weeks, start with chicken only (whole chicken, chicken legs/wings, chicken hearts and livers) Look to see if she shows any signs of improvement.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

A vet whose first response to itching is "try some prednisone" is a red flag, imo. 

Are you using salmon oil? How much does Misty weigh? I've taken a lot of measures to reduce my dog's allergy symptoms, one of which was salmon oil.


----------



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone  I do use salmon oil unless I'm feeding a meal with salmon in it.. Misty weighs 57 lbs.

Prednisone is a concern for me too, I hate it. It wasn't prescribed for long term use, though and I'm more concerned about the advice for long term care I get. we're going back to discuss the bloodwork today.

I think mostly i have to get over my fear that this dog will be like the last one. My daughter reminded me that this is different and Misty will probably not react to Atopica like Miko did and that she most likely does not have Nocardia in her system. Meanwhile, I've done a thorough cleaning in the areas where Misty hangs out the most and she already seems a lot brighter and happier and more energetic. May just be the pred, but..


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

My one dog is extremely allergic to dust mites and house mites. I removed all the rugs which helps alot, all hard floors. Never use a broom all it does is throw the dust in the air. I vacume and wash all the floors and bedding weekly aswell as take a damp cloth and wipe down all the walls in the house. You can bath the dog on a regular bases with a rubber brush with just water no shampoo just to remove any allergens on the top of the coat. Both my dogs have allergies. They get no drugs or medication. When they do get a full shampoo bath I use earthbath eukalyptus and peperment shampoo which gives them both temporary relief of itch. You can also use a few drops of teatree oil on a warm wet cloth and rub it over them it gives them relief. Vacuming is one of the best things you can do to help. I cant even use oatmeal or cleaning sprays because my one dog is allergic to it .I use mild soap and viniger for most cleaning.


----------

